# EN: What a Difference? - question mark



## Reynald

Bonjour,

Il existe en français un manuel de grammaire anglaise intitulé _What a Difference? _(Claudie Servian).
Je comprendrais "What a difference*!*", ou "What's the difference*?*", ou "What difference does it make*?*". Mais pourquoi ce point d'interrogation dans ce titre ? Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication ?
Je ne peux pas croire à une coquille aussi énorme sur la couverture d'un manuel.


----------



## OLN

Hello Reynald. 
Couverture : 

Je suis toute aussi curieuse. As-tu pu lire ne serait-ce que l'introduction  ?


----------



## Reynald

Bonjour OLN, oui, c'est un avant-propos d'une page dans lequel elle expose les principes qui l'ont guidée (en gros, comment et pourquoi choisir telle construction plutôt que telle autre, mais sur le choix de son titre, justement, il n'y a rien).


----------



## olivier68

Et rien dans le corps de l'ouvrage qui expliquerait ce choix ? J'avoue sécher aussi sur cette construction…

Laquelle cependant me rappelle furieusement une construction latine assez classique sur laquelle je ne m'étendrai pas de peur d'être hors-sujet, mais qui reviendrait à comprendre :

---> What (as a matter of) a difference?


----------



## Reynald

Non, rien dans le chapitre sur les exclamatifs et les interrogatifs. J'ai pensé aussi que l'explication du titre pouvait se trouver dans cette partie, mais il n'y a rien.
Peut-être l'ellipse d'un élément, comme vous le suggérez ? (D'ailleurs, Ellipses est le nom de la maison d'édition)


----------



## olivier68

"Ellipses" est un éditeur bien connu depuis… plus de 30 ans qui édite des ouvrages à destinations, entre autres, des prépas françaises (certains des sujets de concours que j'ai pu proposés et qui sont tombés y trouvent une proposition de corrigé ;-))). Je doute qu'il faille, ici, chercher de ce côté-là ;-)


----------



## OLN

Si on ne trouve pas ici d'anglophones pour nous éclairer, il faudra peut-être poser la question à l'éditeur ou à l'auteur. Si tu est client, ça paraît légitime.


----------



## olivier68

N'ayant aucune relations particulières avec les éditions ELLIPSES (les sujets de concours tombent dans le domaine public dès qu'ils ont été diffusés ; leurs propositions de corrigés demeurent sous la seule responsabilité de ceux qui proposent un corrigé, lesquels ne sont quasi jamais les rédacteurs desdits sujets)… il sera sans doute plus rapide de s'adresser à un native-speaker ou un anglophone averti.
Heu… Me Capello… auriez-vous un avis éclairant quant à cette syntaxe ?


----------



## moustic

Strange punctuation indeed.
A missing question mark, perhaps: _What? A difference?_
or just provocation? It drew your attention, didn't it?    I'll go and get my tin hat.


----------



## Juan Moretime

OLN said:


> Si on ne trouve pas ici d'anglophones pour nous éclairer, il faudra peut-être poser la question à l'éditeur ou à l'auteur. Si tu est client, ça paraît légitime.


If this is any consolation, I'm just as confused as the rest of you. PERHAPS the author wants us to think 'Does it really make a difference? And, at the same time it's a pun. Change the question mark to an exclamation, and I suppose you have the answer to your own rhetorical question. But, again, let me stress that I'm only speculating.


----------



## Reynald

moustic said:


> or just provocation? It drew your attention, didn't it?


Mais oui, et même à chaque fois que j'y cherche quelque chose. Et ça m'agace. 
Alors, l'intention est peut-être, en effet, de faire réfléchir au petit détail qui change tout, comme le suggère également Juan.
Mais dans le cas d'un manuel, il aurait pu y avoir une note quelque part afin de ne pas induire les étudiants en erreur. Elle les suppose probablement suffisamment avancés.


----------



## olivier68

Je suis bien d'accord avec Reynald : il s'agit d'un ouvrage à vocation pédagogique. Donc, mettre un titre provocateur… pourquoi pas ? Mais il faut alors expliquer sinon le pourquoi de la provocation, du moins rétablir - si besoin - l'exactitude.

Il est paru il y a bien longtemps un petit opuscule sur lequel je n'arrive pas à remettre la main et dédié aux expressions anglaises (je crois aussi qu'un analogue avait été fait pour l'allemand) qui s'intitulait de façon provocatrice : "Sky ! My husband!". Mais tout était expliqué dans le corps du texte.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il s'agit d'un manuel de grammaire et que dans la description de cet ouvrage il est dit que « l'auteur apporte un éclairage sur le choix entre telle ou telle forme grammaticale », j'imagine que l'auteur aurait écrit en français _Quelle différence ?_ ou _Quelles différences ?_ (sous-entendu : _y a-t-il entre les différentes formes grammaticales en anglais_). Je vois donc dans le titre anglais une formulation incorrecte pour _What difference [is there_, etc._]?_ On peut en tout cas légitimement se demander si l'auteur maîtrise vraiment la langue de Shakespeare, ce qui n'est guère rassurant pour ce genre de manuel !


----------



## olivier68

Je pense qu'une subtilité nous échappe...

Claudie Servian - Auteur - Ressources de la Bibliothèque nationale de France


----------



## Reynald

Si ce n'est l'auteur, c'est donc l'éditeur… Possible finalement,  puisque je vois qu'ils viennent de publier une _Mythologie __greque__._


----------



## olivier68

Pas exactement. Vous avez lu sur un site WEB "Mythologie *_greque_" (ce que j'ai pu lire aussi), mais, sur Amazon, vous trouverez l'ouvrage, sorti le 3 décembre dernier , qui donne a priori un titre correct :

Amazon.fr - La mythologie grecque - Anne Spicher, ELLIPSES MARKETING - Livres


----------



## Reynald

Bon… heureusement !  (Mais c'était une photo de la couverture du livre sur leur site).


----------

